# Arquivo 10-x11-input.fdi.

## aleixoreis

Oi,pessoal:

O meu teclado é modelo abnt2 e layout br.

O arquivo /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi está assim:

<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbRules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           kbd otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">kbd</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="SunOS">

       <match key="input.device" contains="usb">

        <merge key="input.x11_options.StreamsModule" type="string">usbkbm</merge>

        <merge key="input.x11_options.Protocol" type="string">VUID</merge>

       </match>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">br</merge>

      <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">abnt2</merge>

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

O caso é que se tento escrever algo no terminal não consigo o ç e nem letras com acento circunflexo(^).

Já fui até no fórum francês, passando pelo americano e o espanhol.

Porém, nada consegui após tanta busca.

O que não entendo é que ao digitar este post o problema não acontece.

Desde já agradeço qualquer colaboração.

[ ]'s.

----------

## oandarilho01

O problema não acontece aqui porque quem lida com o layout do tecaldo dentro de um DE (Desktop Environment) é o seu próprio mecanismo. Ex: de dentro das configurações do KDE você pode definir o layout a ser utilizado. O mesmo para qualquer DE, como o Gnome ou o Enlightenment. Fluxbox e afins não contam, pois são simples gerenciadores de janela e não ambientes desktop.

O problema que te impede de ter cedilha e etc no terminal é a definição do /etc/conf.d/keymaps onde existe a diretiva KEYMAP, que no teu caso deve ser definida como 

KEYMAP="br-abnt"

----------

